# TWITTER: Magic and Jameer Nelson agree to new deal



## Floods

Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
RT @JoshuaBRobbins: Jameer Nelson and the Orlando Magic have reached an agreement on a new deal, @orlandosentinel has learned

:gay:


----------



## RollWithEm

No terms disclosed?


----------



## Luke

Why is their front office so in love with this guy? He has played exactly one half of a season of good ball in 2009 and has been underwhelming otherwise. It's not like Dwight is staying for much longer so I really don't get this move.


----------



## hroz

Unless its for 2 or 3 mill a year I dont know why.
Since his injury he has lost his speed and ability.


----------



## R-Star

Ok, lets all just calm down a bit. Hes a decent starting PG, not some scrub.

2 or 3 mil a year? Come on. Look at the PG contracts being handed out right now.


----------



## 29380

> Jameer Nelson got paid. He'll make $8.6 mil in 12-13, $8.6 mil in 13-14, $8 mil in 14-15. Last year is only partially guaranteed, but still.


smdh


----------



## Diable

Damn...I thought they fired Otis Smith. Is Suge Knight representing Jameer?


----------



## Bogg

I don't want to hear anything about Lin getting too much money because he's Asian anymore. Not after what Dragic and Nelson got.


----------



## R-Star

Is Lin better than Dragic or Nelson?

Everyone on here underrates the shit of of Jameer Nelson. Hes not going to make an allstar team, but hes a decent starting point guard. 

It's just been decided its "cool" to hate on him like it somehow shows you guys have some terrific basketball insight.


----------



## Diable

Nelson's worth maybe a third of this contract and in Orlando's situation it makes no sense to retain him. They need to be looking forward rather than backward.


----------



## Bogg

Lin and Dragic basically had the same season last year, except Lin got hurt. They both threw up 18 and 8 while starting 20-odd games for teams that weren't particularly good and didn't really do much impactful otherwise. I have little doubt that, if healthy, Lin could replicated Dragic's 7ish ppg off the bench. 

As far as Nelson goes, you know what you're getting from him at this point. 12-14 points, 5-6 assists, questionable to okay percentages, and he's not great at initiating an offense. I'd go so far as to say he's probably in the bottom third of starting point guards right now. I'd say that if Lin puts up anything less than low teens in scoring, under five assists a game, and isn't super-efficient while being that underwhelming, a number of people are going to be saying they told us so about Lin not being that great.


----------



## Adam

Terrible basketball player. One of the worst starting PG's in the entire league. Huge contract for a PG who can't pass or do anything productive.


----------



## R-Star

Diable said:


> Nelson's worth maybe a third of this contract and in Orlando's situation it makes no sense to retain him. They need to be looking forward rather than backward.


So hes maybe worth 2.8 million a year. Maybe?


Good player evaluation Diable.


----------



## R-Star

Adam said:


> Terrible basketball player. One of the worst starting PG's in the entire league. Huge contract for a PG who can't pass or do anything productive.


Yea. 6apg is terrible. Not to mention he's head and shoulders better than any PG options on the Heat.


----------



## 29380

Jameer Nelson is a undersize combo guard with limited courtvision, if you are a contender that needs scoring off the bench maybe you give him the mMle or the Mle but if you are the Magic who should be rebuilding no way in hell should you give him 8+ million.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## R-Star

Knicks4life said:


> Jameer Nelson is a undersize combo guard with limited courtvision, if you are a contender that needs scoring off the bench maybe you give him the mMle or the Mle but if you are the Magic who should be rebuilding no way in hell should you give him 8+ million.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using VerticalSports.Com App


Combo guard?

Do you watch him at all? He's not a combo guard. He's a straight point guard.


And everyone keeps saying "The Magic are rebuilding. They should have let him walk!"

Oh ok. And who's their starting point guard then? No one? Oh, maybe they'll pick up one of the great ones left on free agency. No? Oh. Well maybe they'll just tell their fans that while they have no great young PG, they'll let Nelson walk and find some D-league talent to shoe horn in there so they can yell "Yay! Rebuilding!"


----------



## R-Star

I like how when someone actually starts to question why "Jameer sucks" everyone's gone. The same guys who were in here high fiving each other don't want to talk about it anymore.

Funny.


----------



## Diable

DJ Augustine got less than half this much from the Pacers. He and Nelson sucked about the same amount last year, but Augustine isn't pushing 30 and he's going to be the backup in Indianapolis. They likely expect him to bounce back from last year. Which would you rather have? Would Nelson even be able to compete for a roster spot on the Pacers?


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> I like how when someone actually starts to question why "Jameer sucks" everyone's gone. The same guys who were in here high fiving each other don't want to talk about it anymore.
> 
> Funny.


Hey, all I said was that Lin's contract wasn't all that out of line with the other contracts that were given out this summer to similar players. Nothing's been said to disprove that.


----------



## R-Star

Diable said:


> DJ Augustine got less than half this much from the Pacers. He and Nelson sucked about the same amount last year, but Augustine isn't pushing 30 and he's going to be the backup in Indianapolis. They likely expect him to bounce back from last year. Which would you rather have? Would Nelson even be able to compete for a roster spot on the Pacers?


Sucked about the same amount did they? Nelson ranks about middle of the pack among starting point guards stat wise. Augustin is probably viewed as the best backup PG in the league right now and will probably be looking for a big pay raise. If they both "suck" in your terms that wouldn't surprise me. Not everyone can be a Gortat. You're the type of poster who loves to cheer for some loser underdog and overrate the shit out of them, and then try to downplay every other player in the league. Sad really. 

Orlando showing some loyalty to a guy who wants to stay there isn't a bad thing right now with the Dwight fiasco going on.

8 mil is an overpayment, that's not the issue. The issue is with you and a handful of others acting like Nelson is some sort of scrub.


----------



## Diable

Augustin had a terrible year last year. He was not any better or worse than Nelson. Nelson is clearly on the decline. Augustin might still get better and he probably just had a bad year because he was asked to do more than he is able. Nelson is done and paying him anything approaching 8 million to suck on a rebuilding team is moronic. You can't spin this any other way and it just looks dumber the harder you try.


----------



## R-Star

Diable said:


> Augustin had a terrible year last year. He was not any better or worse than Nelson. Nelson is clearly on the decline. Augustin might still get better and he probably just had a bad year because he was asked to do more than he is able. Nelson is done and paying him anything approaching 8 million to suck on a rebuilding team is moronic. You can't spin this any other way and it just looks dumber the harder you try.


So a guy who is the definition of a average starting point guard in pretty much every statistic is "done" according to you, and Im the one who looks dumb?


Diable, do you honestly sit there and think there's one person on this site that respects your opinion when it comes to basketball?


----------



## Diable

LINK

Nelson is 35th on that list. I make it about 7 guys ahead of him who are really no better than him, but were still more efficient. So that means about 27 NBA point guards were better than Nelson by rough estimate. That isn't average in this country.


----------



## R-Star

:lol:

Hollinger ratings.


----------



## R-Star

Nate Robinson is 7 spots ahead of Rondo..... but yea, PER is really important.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Don't worry Orlando...sometimes I make regrettable decisions immediately after being rejected too.


----------



## hroz

I think what PER really does not look at is defence and Nate is not a good defender but neither is Nelson.

The guy is a spot up shooter in my opinion that's how he is best utilized. 
Give me Patty Mills over Nelson (though as an Ozzie maybe I am biased)
And they probably couldve got Patty Mills for 1 mill a year and the starting job. 

Plus they are about to trade howard (presumably), they might get a PG in that trade.


----------



## hroz

R-Star said:


> I like how when someone actually starts to question why "Jameer sucks" everyone's gone. The same guys who were in here high fiving each other don't want to talk about it anymore.
> 
> Funny.


Sorry I cant monitor every post i make. Apologizes


----------



## hroz

PS Turk runs the offence for the Magic. 

Plus most Nelson's assists seem to be passing it around the 3pt line to the open shooter. He doesn't create the play either.

Its some forces a double team(normally Dwight) passes to Jameer who draws a man by having the ball and he passes it to the open man. Reddick Turk etc.


----------

